# Late Arrival



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

Since retiring in 2003 our annual motorhome travels abroad have been early in the season April/May.
This year due to our sons wedding in June we are going late in Sept/Oct heading down towards the Balkans. 
Can more experienced travellers say if there is any difference to travelling late in the season as opposed to early and are there any points I should be aware of??


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

We have done both.
Early season many sites are not open and those that are have limited facilities, ie restaurants, bars, takeaways, chip van.
Late season just the same. Sites getting ready to close and winding down what thay offer.
Despite this we love both early and late season, especially in France and ACSI sites are usually available.
Bob


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

We're going Sept/October this year. We've done September before. Although the weather was comfortable, the nights were drawing in rapidly. So some form of entertainment is needed for those longer periods of darkness when sitting outside is no longer an option. 

Also, as mentioned, many campsites are closing down. In 2007, we struggled after the 15th September to find campsites. But there are still plenty of aires to enjoy.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Take plenty of games and dvd`s ,the nights can be very long.

Les


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

It also seems colder in later months rather than the early ones.

cabby


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We also have a son's wedding in June which has interfered with our travel schedule - they're very inconsiderate, aren't they?!?


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

JWW said:


> We also have a son's wedding in June which has interfered with our travel schedule - they're very inconsiderate, aren't they?!?


We are just glad that someone else has taken him off our hands at last


----------

